# D12 receiver no signal



## TNMUSTANG (Mar 3, 2010)

My wife and I have purchased a Lake home about 60 miles from us. It has a SLIMLINE 5LNB dish installed on the roof. We have a Slimline 3LNB dish installed at our regular home with a swm8 switch hooked to a DVR and 3 other receivers. Last week, I bought a D12D-100 receiver from my local directv supplier, to take with us when we go to the lake home, so we can have TV. But, I can't get any signal to the receiver. I activated the reciever at home with our "home" settings. I went back to my Directv supplier to talk to them (which was a young kid working on saturday, the owner wasn't there, and I think the kid thought I was wasting his time) stated that I would have to change the satelite settings in the D12 receiver, when I take the box to the lake home. He also stated that I wouldn't need a power inserter for the dish. I still can't get any signal. My only question is.... Does the slimline 5LNB dish require a power inserter or not when installing only a D12D-100 receiver? I've checked the wires, and everything else. I'm sorry about asking such a stupid question... But my wife is peeved that I wasted $99 for a receiver that doesn't work!! HELP!!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

How many cables are coming out of the Slimline 5, 1 or 4 ?
If 1 it is a SWM system and needs a power inserter.
If 4, it is a conventional system and does not need the power inserter.
If it is a conventional system you will need to setup the D12 quite differently than it is set up at home.


----------



## TNMUSTANG (Mar 3, 2010)

There is only one wire coming out of satelite. Thanks for your reply!!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TNMUSTANG said:


> There is only one wire coming out of satelite. Thanks for your reply!!!


Appears that you have SWM at home and the Lake.
Both use the Power Inserter.
You might only have to go into setup and resetup the satellite and change the dish type to the one that is at the lake.


----------



## TNMUSTANG (Mar 3, 2010)

Jimmie, THANKS!! The first time I went to the lake, I took my power inserter from home and tried it out... But, I didn't know I had to change the satelite type so I got no signal. Then after talking to the "kid" at the directv shop, and him telling me that I didn't need a power inserter, I tried changing the satelite type and still couldn't get any signal. So, now, maybe 3rd times charm, I'll try it again. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## n17987 (Oct 20, 2006)

TNMUSTANG said:


> Jimmie, THANKS!! The first time I went to the lake, I took my power inserter from home and tried it out... But, I didn't know I had to change the satelite type so I got no signal. Then after talking to the "kid" at the directv shop, and him telling me that I didn't need a power inserter, I tried changing the satelite type and still couldn't get any signal. So, now, maybe 3rd times charm, I'll try it again. Thanks for your help!!


i have been having the same issue, but when i go into change the satellite type it will not let me. if i have a slimline dish and the d12, starting from the dish to the tv, what exactly do i need to do, how many cables from the dish, what type of splitter, power or not. that's the rough of it. 
thanks for any help


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Try changing the settings on the d12 before you connect the satellite coax into it. That's what I have to do in order to change dish settings on my d12 when I go tailgating at football games.


----------

